# What kinda roaches?



## Yosei (May 2, 2006)

Just curious as to what kinds of roaches you feed to your mantids?


----------



## Tapos (May 2, 2006)

i have B. Lat and lobster, i like them because they are smart enough to drink without drowning. i hate crickets!!! they stink, they are stupid and they will kill a molting mantis. i have not seen a roach do that. the lobsters seem like more food for the mantis, but the B. lat can't climb. the roaches are better at hiding than stupid crickets, but other than that i like them better. i feed several species of mantids with 10 inch tweezers, they learn to take the roach right off.


----------



## Obie (May 2, 2006)

These days I use Blatta lateralis and Blaptica dubia roaches to feed all my mantises, spiders, reptiles, etc. They both breed fast, have almost zero odor, and don't hide as well as some roach species. They can't climb glass either, so they're easy to contain. I've used lobsters in the past, but I don't like their deffensive smell (its not super strong but I just don't like it), their hiding ability, or their ability to climb glass. Most other roaches seem to have similar drawbacks.


----------



## Yosei (May 2, 2006)

Oooo, yeah crickets are annoying, I prefer running roaches than a jumping cricket. I keep B. Dubia (small nymphs) and B. Craniifer (mainly for bearded dragons). They take ages to breed. I'm thinking about getting some B. Lateralis now that it seems good, they run faster than lobsters?

Also, can you feed B. Dubia to Ghosts? I usually feed my ghosts fruit flies, house flies, and moths so roaches for variety?


----------



## Techuser (May 3, 2006)

Nauphoeta (lobster?)


----------



## themann42 (May 9, 2006)

i've read on other forums that lateralis seem like a great choice. no glass climbing, no smell, quick breeders, small size, so on.

i'm thinking of getting a culture of these started so i've got some questions hopefully you guys could help me with

1. size of the enclosure. i don't know how big it should be. i've found care sheets but nobody specifies size. what's a decent environment to start them in.

2. temperature. i know they like heat, but will they still breed in cooler weather? my room gets down to 67 or so at times, but usually stays about 69 to 70. is that too cold for them to breed? if it just slows their breeding, i could just keep more of them to make up for i'd guess.

3. i'd like to keep them out of site. is it possible to stick them in a drawer? i guess that would mostly depend on the enclosure size and whether or not i have to heat it.


----------



## yen_saw (May 10, 2006)

B. Lateralis is better compared to lobster roach just like what Obie mentioned.

1&amp;3: B. Lateralis do well in any enclosure, but make sure they don't get too clouded but as long as food are provided they are quite alright. I had them in 2' x 3' plastic container and always kept them to a good number. Watch out for excess food as it will promote bacteria or fungus growth, and worst are mites.

2: The warmer it gets, the faster it breeds. they breed pretty fast if keep above 80F.


----------



## Clobro (Sep 24, 2006)

^^^ Where can i order some?


----------



## Justin (Sep 24, 2006)

www.blaberus.com


----------



## padkison (Sep 24, 2006)

Best current prices on B. lateralis are

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread...light=lateralis

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread...light=lateralis

I got some recently from Spencer in the 2nd link


----------



## Clobro (Oct 21, 2006)

^^ Can you hook me up with his email?


----------

